

Suggestions for hotel accomodations in Palo Alto? - allbombs

Staying there for a few days, looking for recommendations -- any?
======
pg
<http://www.airbnb.com/palo-alto>

~~~
motti_s
Do they offer a discount (no commission) to those who come to a YC interview?
;)

